
Show HN: Charade, a Python Server for Composable NLP API - pathsjs
https://github.com/unicredit/charade
======
pathsjs
This a project we have been developing for a while. It is a server that allows
to deploy APIs for many natural language processing tasks, while being able to
mix technologies, and develop multiple different models for the same task.

A team using Charade can develop and evolve a suite of NLP capabilities - say
NER, sentiment analysis and so on - while maintaining the possibility to
customize them on particular datasets, and compose servers where only the
relevant capabilities are deployed.

Charade is not itself a library for NLP tasks, although it provides some
examples of models developed using various libraries. The teams using Charade
will develop and customize their own models, using the provided ones can serve
as example, or to provide some capabilities in a larger deployment.

We hope you will find it useful!

